# What cut should I give my puppy?



## KT12 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had my miniature poodle pup, Cali, for about 3 weeks. She doesn't need a cut yet, but I'm wondering what cut I should give her when she gets a little bit older. Any thoughts?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ive just set the patton in my 9 week old poodle for the puppy pants trim cant wait till he starts growing some hair.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That is my most favorite trim... I set it on Jazz a while back and it looked awful  Oh well LoL. I still love it though 

If you're planning on ever having your puppy groomed by a pro you need to get them in as soon as possible for little face, feet, and tail trims to get them used to the idea. If you're planning on doing all the grooming yourself, awsome, but do that FFT trims at least every other week for training.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

*That is my most favorite trim... * todd looks really silly at the mo bless him tho cause it looks a bit uneven guess i cant do anything about that till he grows


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have pics of Jazz in the trim somewhere on the forum, probably in this section. It made her look long and just sort of half groomed. It started to grow on me but hubby hated it. He said she looked like somebody groomed her rear and then couldn't finish her. Silly hubby, what does he know? 

Can't wait to see your baby more grown up in this trim !


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

For a pet I like the Lamb or Sporting clip like these:

http://burlinepoodles.com/images/Jerry2-S.jpg
http://www.canadogs.com/images/PoodleStdadult5.jpg 
http://rocketwisdom23.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/poodle.jpg
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/137472.jpg

I think a modified German for a male pup is adorable!
http://www.wags-doggrooming.com/Vincent - After full.jpg

Since he is a male you could any clip with a Mustache and he will be adorable ^_^


----------



## KT12 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your ideas! We took our puppy, Cali, to PetSmart and had her trimmed up. Thank you so much for pointing out that she will need to get used to the idea of grooming Wonderpup. I didn't think of that. She didn't much like getting groomed by strangers, but she looked so cute when she was done. 

Shortly after, my boyfriend decided it was a good idea to shave the hair on her face so she can see better. I'm not a fan at all and loved the way she looked with a fluffy face. Oh, well. It will grow back.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Poodles can be clipped almost anyway you want. It really depends on what you like and how much time your willing to spend on upkeep. I like the dutch clip and I'm a big fan on the Japanese styles.


----------

